# Tips Are a HUGE Deal



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

After quitting UberBlack last winter, I went to work for a a high-end livery that doesn't depend on Uber to get through the rough spots.

I won't kid you, the rough spots were rough. I was the new kid on the totem pole, and in the off-months, was lucky to get 15-20 hours work. 10-15 was more the average and I spent the winter scraping by my fingernails. 

Now that times are better, I'm bringing home 600-800 a week AFTER taxes ... and I'm still not working full time. Here's the kicker: for the last 3 weeks, nearly a full third of my income is from tips. I'm not paying the gas bill, either. 

I already disliked what Uber was doing to drivers when I was UberBlack, but now that I know how much more money they are taking from drivers than I thought, wow. 

When I consider how much transportation money rideshare is draining out of my city (25% of every transaction) and siphoning to Silicon Valley, I'm even more glad I quit.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

I've tried before
They don't get it around here

Tips are an art , has to perfected


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

The same people who don't tip the Uber driver, wouldn't think twice about tipping the cab driver, the restaurant server, or the pizza delivery guy. It's Ubers fault for the insane "No tip required" statements. Can you imagine a restaurant that posted a sign that says, no need to tip your server here. Some would anyway but the restaurant would constantly be looking for new servers. Hmmm..... sounds familiar....


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Driver8 said:


> After quitting UberBlack last winter, I went to work for a a high-end livery that doesn't depend on Uber to get through the rough spots.
> 
> I won't kid you, the rough spots were rough. I was the new kid on the totem pole, and in the off-months, was lucky to get 15-20 hours work. 10-15 was more the average and I spent the winter scraping by my fingernails.
> 
> ...


The worst part is the 25% isn't being siphoned off to Silicon Valley. It's being sent to overseas tax havens. The American people see minimal to NO benefit to Ubers profits.

http://www.48hills.org/2014/07/10/u...-costs-government-millions/#permanently-moved


----------

